# Where to get ammonia for cycling?



## Dervie (Sep 22, 2014)

I've checked many local grocery and hardware store, but I can't find a pure ammonia solution for fishless cycling.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Try home hardware. That is where I got mine before 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Dervie the best way to cycle a tank is to get some media from cycled tank. If you live close to me I can give you some. If not maybe someone living close to you can do the same. 

I'm in mississauga.


----------



## Dervie (Sep 22, 2014)

planter said:


> Dervie the best way to cycle a tank is to get some media from cycled tank. If you live close to me I can give you some. If not maybe someone living close to you can do the same.
> 
> I'm in mississauga.


Cheers for the offer planter! I forgot to update this post, but I ended up buying pure ammonium chloride (same as Dr Tim's Ammonia, except his product is just a diluted form). The reviews on Amazon spouted success with cycling their tank. I couldn't find anyone nearby at the time that had cycled media to spare. No worries, I don't mind taking the long route. 

PS. I've got at least 400g left of ammonium chloride to give out if anyone needs ammonium.


----------



## geonut (Jun 24, 2012)

*Ammonia for Cycling*

Amazon sells Fritz Ammonia specifically for aquarium cycling.


----------

